# My new BBQ pit



## monty (Mar 1, 2011)

I got into knives as a result of competition BBQ. I couldn't resist posting some pics of the new competition BBQ pit I just ordered. The guy who makes them builds them one at a time, so mine won't be ready until June (half way through the competition season )

Mine will be painted camouflage. Check it out:


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow She is a beauty!


----------



## thistle (Mar 1, 2011)

That's a Jambo, right? Strictly backyard bbq here, w/ a recent upgrade from an electric smoker to a WSM-cooked ribs & turkey breast in a thunderstorm yesterday...that's a beautiful pit, but I don't think cami will make it inconspicuous


----------



## monty (Mar 1, 2011)

thistle said:


> That's a Jambo, right? Strictly backyard bbq here, w/ a recent upgrade from an electric smoker to a WSM-cooked ribs & turkey breast in a thunderstorm yesterday...that's a beautiful pit, but I don't think think cami will make it inconspicuous


 
Yep, that's a Jambo J-3. I use a WSM as well. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, the WSM is the best cooker on the market. I use a WSM at comps for chicken. It has more than paid for itself


----------



## obtuse (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn! Sweet setup. I hope every man driving behind you on the interstate gives you a thumbs-up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that's smoking!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 1, 2011)

that thing is bad azzzzzzzzzzz.....ryan


----------



## Jay (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap. Jim usually has something planned for June, and has a driveway.


----------



## Ratton (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi There,

That's on fine looking pit and I'm sure your's will look great in camo!!!!! 

What state do you mostly compete in??

Make sure you send us a picture when you get yours!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to see some pictures of what you cook with that bad boy.


----------



## monty (Mar 2, 2011)

Ratton said:


> Hi There,
> 
> That's on fine looking pit and I'm sure your's will look great in camo!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I cook in Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Kansas, and Missouri (for now!!)


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 3, 2011)

Where do you get something like that, that thing looks really cool.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## rockbox (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang, that is nice. But I'm more interested in what comes out it. I need some brisket pics.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 7, 2011)

You're a lucky man. The 22.5 inch WSM is on my "to buy" list; a Jambo is on my "dream" list. Good luck this season!

Michael
KCBS Certified Judge


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys, hope this is kinda the right place to ask this...

I want to build a brick BBQ pit/oven/workstation off the back deck. Now I kinda know how I want it to work, but maybe I can save myself some grief, by looking for design ideas from some of you pro's. What I want to have is an area for grilling, a decent sized wood heated oven, a prep surface, and I think a smoke stack of some sort. Any one got pics of theirs, or dplans/sketches? Does the type of brick matter, I think I can get some 50 year old salvaged bricks...


----------



## mhlee (Mar 7, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hey guys, hope this is kinda the right place to ask this...
> 
> I want to build a brick BBQ pit/oven/workstation off the back deck. Now I kinda know how I want it to work, but maybe I can save myself some grief, by looking for design ideas from some of you pro's. What I want to have is an area for grilling, a decent sized wood heated oven, a prep surface, and I think a smoke stack of some sort. Any one got pics of theirs, or dplans/sketches? Does the type of brick matter, I think I can get some 50 year old salvaged bricks...


 
I will try and look up some sites that I recall having barbecue designs and layouts. For barbecues and ovens, my understanding is that you want to use untreated bricks since you will be burning at a high temperature and you don't want any harmful chemicals in the bricks to burn off into your food (and you). 

For wood burning ovens, check out Slice (on Serious Eats). There are some profiles of people who made their own wood burning ovens there.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 7, 2011)

This is definitely the right place to ask this...

Damn nice looking setup. Show us the pics when it arrives. 

Show us pics of what you cook with it. This is NOT a request... I want to see what comes out of that thing.

Oh, and please share the recipes... <---this is definitely a request =)


----------



## Kyle (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, a Jambo, I'm jealous! Please post up pics when it's ready.

I'm in the process of building a 250 gallon trailer smoker. I don't know why, as I don't do comps and I don't cater, but I have the equipment and the tank was free so why not?


----------



## mhlee (Mar 18, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hey guys, hope this is kinda the right place to ask this...
> 
> I want to build a brick BBQ pit/oven/workstation off the back deck. Now I kinda know how I want it to work, but maybe I can save myself some grief, by looking for design ideas from some of you pro's. What I want to have is an area for grilling, a decent sized wood heated oven, a prep surface, and I think a smoke stack of some sort. Any one got pics of theirs, or dplans/sketches? Does the type of brick matter, I think I can get some 50 year old salvaged bricks...


 
Pierre:

Here's one website that might be of help. http://www.fornobravo.com/

Forno Bravo makes pizza ovens of various sizes. I saw some links on the left hand side of the website that might have some information you're looking for.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, I found this one. Kinda what I was thinking, but not how I want it...
http://www.traditionaloven.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/pizza-oven-grill-bbq.jpg

Maybe in a little more of a lazy "L" shape.


----------



## monty (Mar 19, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Thanks, I found this one. Kinda what I was thinking, but not how I want it...
> http://www.traditionaloven.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/pizza-oven-grill-bbq.jpg
> 
> Maybe in a little more of a lazy "L" shape.


 
That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Zydecopapa (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Monty: What is the name of your team? Looks like a great pit!!


----------



## monty (Mar 21, 2011)

Zydecopapa said:


> Hi Monty: What is the name of your team? Looks like a great pit!!


 
I cook with two teams. One is with a friend: Holy and Oly's BBQ. This year I will also be cooking with my boys - so basically it's me solo  - That team is called Monty's Little Monsters. We cooked in North Kansas City for our first comp this year and took a real beating. Lowest finish I've ever had. It make take a while to adjust to going it alone!


----------



## rysara (Mar 23, 2011)

that is one sick pit. Offically jealous.


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Crap! The Goodyear Eagle GTs and Rims alone cost more than my whole grill setup!


----------

